# Home Bargains Hamster Bargain



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

I popped into Home Bargains yesterday (internet probs so couldn't post), and saw a 10 piece hamster/gerbil set (it's plastic though, so don't leave it in your gerbils cage). RRP around £10, price £2.99

It has a wheel and a ball in it, so would be worth it for those two items alone. Not sure on the size of the ball though.
Unfortunately, I already have both.


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Bargin....? Trust me it's far from a bargin. I got one last year and it's just cheap crap really. The ball must be 4 inches small so even smaller than a gerbil or syrian. I made it up, put in on the floor, rolled it, it tapped off the skirting board and it split open!

The wheel is tiny too. The feeding dishes and house is alright but I wouldn't encourage them by buying it because it will make them think it's ok to make such small balls for hammies.


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

CheekoAndCo said:


> Bargin....? Trust me it's far from a bargin. I got one last year and it's just cheap crap really. The ball must be 4 inches small so even smaller than a gerbil or syrian. I made it up, put in on the floor, rolled it, it tapped off the skirting board and it split open!
> 
> The wheel is tiny too. The feeding dishes and house is alright but I wouldn't encourage them by buying it because it will make them think it's ok to make such small balls for hammies.


Sorry, I didn't know, the boxes were sealed, the boxes weren't very big but I assumed they'd be clip together or something like that.


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

davidc said:


> Sorry, I didn't know, the boxes were sealed, the boxes weren't very big but I assumed they'd be clip together or something like that.


I thought that aswell when I got it. Thought 'maybe the ball comes in 4 or 5 parts' but nope wasn't much bigger than a tennis ball..  They sold out pretty quickly so I dred to think all the poor hammies being forced into these tiny balls.

The water bottle in it is a good idea but near impossible to fill up!


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

I've got this. The ball and wheel were good sizes for my mice, the bowls came in handy, 2 bell balls for the ferret and a couple of cage access for the mice. Couldn't complain for £3. The ball has never broken open, even with Joke, the hippo of a mouse, ramming it against the wall.


----------

